# Is my "Commercial Aluminum Cookware" bad?



## roxemama (May 26, 2009)

So my I got rid of my non-stick crap over the weekend and am left with a what I thought was a descent set of Calphalon pots and pans, but I don't think they are ok. They are "Commercial Aluminum Cookware". So even though they were pricey 15 years ago, they are tainting my food, right? If I were to get a few new pieces, what is the pans best to get? What about a large pot for boiling? Thanks for your suggestions. (BTW I got stainless steel cookie sheets and cake pans this weekend as replacements, is that the right way to go?)


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Yep, pricey and nice, but still very unhealthy.









The most important things to replace are the ones that have fatty or acidic, very wet foods cooked in them. It's awesome that you've gotten them out of the way, but I'd consider cake pans and cookie trays in the "less important" category. Where you cook tomato based things, roast meats, make chicken stock or soups, fry bacon and burgers, etc. would be more important....so, pots and skillets, basically. Cast iron is an excellent choice for those things, too, because the acid pulls iron out and is good for you.

We use Lodge cast iron that we've had for years, and high quality, heavy bottomed stainless from Marshall's discount place. And, I have one beloved Le Creuset dutch oven.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

We really like stainless steel for saucepans or stock pots (we have Cuisanart stainless steel pans). I'd love to get some enamelware, but most of it is too expensive for me (I know there are some cheaper ones out there, but here my only choice is Le Creuset and it's expensive). We use our cast iron for all the frying and sauteing in (and out of) our house. . .it's super inexpensive, easy to care for, can be put on a grill. . .we love them!!!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Stainless steel for pots, cast iron for skillets! And a couple dutch ovens for green chili







Thats what I have, and what I'd buy again in a heart beat!!


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

"Commercial Aluminum Cookware" that is anodized _is_ Calphalon. It's the line that they produced for restaurant use. The only difference is the pan sizes and the handles (which are better on the commercial ones imo) Unless the anodized coating has been stripped off (such as by putting in the dishwasher) they are safe to use.

edited to add: the commercial line is no longer made.

edited again to add link.


----------

